# Indiana Golden Male on Craigslist



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

There was a person in Ohio looking for a young male Golden Retriever for her friend that just lost her dog.

I found this one on Craigslist and he was just posted TODAY! :



Up for adoption is a 1 year old male red golden retriever. He is beautiful and loving. We've had him for about 6 months now. He loves children, but needs older ones,as he does not know his size. He seems to knock down the younger ones. 

He used to be in our barn but has now figured out every way to escape. Even though we live semi-country, it's against the law to allow him to roam free. I can not see caging him or putting him on a chain. 

He is full blooded, but has not been registered as he doesn't have papers.He has always been an outside dog so he's never had any potty training. 

If you have a fenced in yard or live in a remote area, or would like to house train him, please call (260)223-4973. There is a rehoming fee, but it's negotiable as we would rather see him get the love, care, and food that he needs. 


Location: Decatur, IN
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 1026705659

Hope this helps! Not too far to travel for the true love of a pet! 

BTW posts like this one really get me fired up! Train your dog not to jump, put up a fence, and neuter him so he will stay home! IDIOTS!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for Claudia.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump for this Gold. Ret. Boy in Indiana!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

There was also one listed in Muncie craigslist that I posted yesterday. He was still available as of last night. He was only about 20 minutes from me in Pendleton.


----------

